# Kreg screws and settings for .688 Radiata Plywood



## Upontheridge (Apr 28, 2020)

Planning to build some garage cabinets with .688 Radiata Plywood. Wondering what Kreg pocket-hole jig settings to use and what size screws since .688 is essentially 11/16 which is right in the middle of the standard 5/8 and 3/4 settings.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

For the collar on the drill bit just position it about half way between 5/8 and 3/4. I would use the 5/8 setting on the block. If you put it on the 3/4 setting I think you will be too close to the outside and there is a greater chance of going through or having a weaker joint. Make sure that you pick a screw size that the right length-deep enough but not so deep that it breaks out the other side. Do not over tighten and you may need to grind the tips off the screws if you cannot find the right length? Definitely try it on some test pieces.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Get the Armor Tool jig. It sets everything based on the thickness of the material to be joined.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe a dumb question, but WTH is Radiata plywood?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

> Maybe a dumb question, but WTH is Radiata plywood?
> 
> - Woodbum


Pinus radiata, or Monterey pine has little commercial value in its native range, but it is grown all over the tropics in plantations where is grows very fast and they make plywood from it. It is pine plywood.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Radiata pine is sold under the name "Araucoply" which is imported from Chile. It's principal properties are thickness of the face veneer and number of plies. A 23/32" sheet has 7 plies and a 1/10" face veneer. A 31/32" sheet has 9 plies and a face veneer of 1/8". It is a very nice product to work with. Cost is very reasonable. It has been sold at the big box stores. A 3/4" sheet (23/32") sells in the low $30 range.


----------



## Upontheridge (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Will try some 1-inch screws to start and the 5/8- 3/4 settings. I just bought a Kreg MK4 set, wasn't aware of Armor Tools their pocket hole jig but just looked at reviews and they are a mixed bag. Radiata pine is available at my BORG for $30.00 a sheet. My other option is 3/4 blond-wood for $50.00 at BBlue. I plan to paint the cabinets. The Radiata pine is much smoother than AC Plywood and looks like a great fit for my cabinets.


----------

